# Solved: Runtime Error: 430 Does not support automation



## dabeartn (May 6, 2011)

Hello,
I have a problem after compiling a program and making an install disk. I am using Windows 7 32 bit professional and had given this program to a user that has XP on his computer. After installing and keying the .EXE, he got this runtime error.
After some thought, am I correct in thinking that he got this error because the program was compiled in Windows 7 and not XP??
If not, please explain then how or why he keeps getting this runtime error.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you are using Visual Studio, then you should create a Deployment project and add the .EXE from the previous project and it will create an installation program and MSI, which will include any dependancies such as .dll required to run the program on a different machine.

e.g. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms235317(v=vs.90).aspx


----------



## dabeartn (May 6, 2011)

I forgot when I wrote this post, I was using Visual Basic 6.0. After leaving that little tid bit off, I fell like an idiot.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah. So for VB6 you can use the Package and Deployment Wizard tool (see start menu) to create your installation files. Then you can distribute the EXE to install on other computers so that all other DLLs,OCX dependancies are included.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/830761
http://visualbasic.about.com/od/quicktips/qt/vb6pack_deploy_wiz2.htm


----------



## dabeartn (May 6, 2011)

So if I compile and package in Windows 7 32 bit , after compiling then it should work on a computer using XP, Correct????


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, it should as the package will have everything you need.


----------



## dabeartn (May 6, 2011)

OK, Thanks a bunch guys. I wasn't sure about the last post, so that is why I asked.


----------

